# Anybody need some speakers?



## Richard King

:sure: Wow.... I thought my JBL's were crazy.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...go=DR&its=S%2BI%2BSS&itu=ISS%2BUCI%2BSI&otn=3


----------



## roadrunner1782

Wow! Those are some monster speakers, but I still wouldn't pay over $4,000 for them! :eek2:


----------



## Cholly

Cheap, compared to a pair of Bowers & Wilkins 803D's -- $7995, used, from www.audioclassics.com :eek2:


----------



## Grentz

With a little bit of work (to clean up the cabinets) they could look and be awesome speakers I bet.


----------



## Richard King

The ones in the picture above have mounting eyehooks on one side of each cabinet. I don't recall if that model came out of the factory that way or if a previous owner may have "installed" those. I have a pair of JBL 4430 monitors as my front speakers in my HT system. They have four eyehooks factory installed in the bottom of each speaker. The cabinets originally were a flat light walnut and very boring looking. I had them restained a bit darker and finished in a sort of medium gloss. They look much nicer now. They are well over 20 years old and still sound great. I had to have the woofs reconed one time, but that is to be expected.


----------



## scoobyxj

Look like they're probably 20+ years old. I wouldn't give the guy $100 for them let alone $1200!


----------



## dave29

scoobyxj said:


> Look like they're probably 20+ years old. I wouldn't give the guy $100 for them let alone $1200!


Agreed, those paper woofers look like they won't take too much abuse.


----------



## Richard King

Sold for $3750. They are probably from the mid '70's to mid '80's or so. As for abuse, they would probably take more abuse than just about anything on the market today. They consisted of 2 15" woofs, a 12" mid. a compression driver mid and a high frequency lens.

http://www.agoraquest.com/viewtopic.php?topic=28035&forum=47&keyword2=electronics


----------



## Richard King

I once got the contract to design and install the sound system for an IMax theater in the Minneapolis area. I used a quatity of 7 JBL 4435 studio monitors and 6 custom JBL loaded 18" subwoofers. The sound was QUITE good. The 44 series was the replacement for the 43 series. My front speakers in my HT system are JBL 4430's.

http://www.thevintageknob.org/AJW/JBL4435/JBL4435.html http://www.audioheritage.org/html/profiles/jbl/4430-35.htm


----------



## dave29

Richard King said:


> Sold for $3750. They are probably from the mid '70's to mid '80's or so. As for abuse, they would probably take more abuse than just about anything on the market today. They consisted of 2 15" woofs, a 12" mid. a compression driver mid and a high frequency lens.
> 
> http://www.agoraquest.com/viewtopic.php?topic=28035&forum=47&keyword2=electronics


Thanks for that link, those speakers are so big it is almost funny. I have always been a fan of JBL and I have JBL studio series speakers in my main setup.


----------



## CCarncross

Those are mere babies compared to the Polk SDA SRS models from the late 80's, early 90's. At the time, some of the best speakers I had ever heard.


----------



## BattleZone

CCarncross said:


> Those are mere babies compared to the Polk SDA SRS models from the late 80's, early 90's. At the time, some of the best speakers I had ever heard.


How about the Infinity Reference System (IRS)?


----------



## johnp37

IIP said:


> How about the Infinity Reference System (IRS)?


 Holy crap! They remind me of Dr. Emmit Brown's setup in Back to the Future. Those things would register about a 7.5 on a Richter scale.


----------



## Richard King

IIP said:


> How about the Infinity Reference System (IRS)?


I remember those guys with their, IIRC EMIT ribbon tweeters. Of course, with any of these speakers we're discussing here we need to buy the appropriate hook up cables...

http://www.soundstage.com/revequip/mit_oracle_v21.htm


----------



## Richard King

dave29 said:


> Thanks for that link, those speakers are so big it is almost funny. I have always been a fan of JBL and I have JBL studio series speakers in my main setup.


Which JBL's do you have?

Here are my 4430's in front of my 98" screen showing an HD feed off of Rave. 
I bought the 4430's when I was working for a dealer on the JBL Dealer Accomodation program. I almost sprung for the 4435's, but now am glad I didn't since I wouldn't have room for them and would have probably sold them ages ago.


----------



## WERA689

Nice, Richard....nice.


----------



## dave29

Richard, I have these for my floorstanding speakers.
http://jbl.com/home/products/product_detail.aspx?prod=S412PII&CheckProduct=Y
The 12'' woofers are powered.

center
http://jbl.com/home/products/product_detail.aspx?prod=S-CENTER&CheckProduct=Y

surrounds
http://jbl.com/home/products/product_detail.aspx?prod=S36&CheckProduct=Y

sub
http://jbl.com/home/products/product_detail.aspx?prod=PB12&CheckProduct=Y


----------



## Richard King

My surrounds are Monitor Audio Studio 6.









My center is an RBH MC-414C of which I have no picture.


----------



## oscartheclimber

IIP said:


> How about the Infinity Reference System (IRS)?


I need a pair of these for my ipod


----------



## WERA689

We talked about my all A/D/S speaker setup in the vinyl thread a while back, Richard. And the Nakamichi ZX-9 and Denon DP-72L 'table, and Belles Research amp and preamp that I bought on accomodation back in the day. Man, it helps to work amongst your toys! I still have all of 'em!


----------



## Grentz

Richard King said:


> I once got the contract to design and install the sound system for an IMax theater in the Minneapolis area. I used a quatity of 7 JBL 4435 studio monitors and 6 custom JBL loaded 18" subwoofers. The sound was QUITE good. The 44 series was the replacement for the 43 series. My front speakers in my HT system are JBL 4430's.
> 
> http://www.thevintageknob.org/AJW/JBL4435/JBL4435.html http://www.audioheritage.org/html/profiles/jbl/4430-35.htm


Which IMAX is that? Valleyfair, Science Museum (this one is friggin insane), Minnesota Zoo?

Just curious


----------



## Richard King

That was Valleyfair. I designed the system that they used when it was first built. I don't know if they have changed anything since back then. I believe it was the only IMax theater sound system designed out of IMax control up to that time. The IMax whigs liked it very much when they came out to check it out. I've got some pix of it around here somewhere. When I get some time I'll scan them and upload.


----------



## Richard King

Some Pix


----------



## BattleZone

Great pics! Thanks for posting; they should be on a website somewhere (aside from here), so that folks interested in IMax could see them.

I always enjoy seeing the "behind the scenes", especially when it comes to audio/video gear.


----------



## Richard King

WERA689 said:


> We talked about my all A/D/S speaker setup in the vinyl thread a while back, Richard. And the Nakamichi ZX-9 and Denon DP-72L 'table, and Belles Research amp and preamp that I bought on accomodation back in the day. Man, it helps to work amongst your toys! I still have all of 'em!


Ah, yes. YOu hit upon my method of picking up all this good stuff when I was in the business. The 4430's are actually my second pair. I bought a pair, used them for a year, sold them at a profit and bought another pair. My boss made me stop doing that though.  My rear speakers were purchased at the CES show years ago as part of an opening order for Monitor Audio. THOSE things sound great and would be a fantastic front speaker in an HT system. Of course, with the JBL's I need no subwoofer.


----------



## Richard King

IIP said:


> Great pics! Thanks for posting; they should be on a website somewhere (aside from here), so that folks interested in IMax could see them.
> 
> I always enjoy seeing the "behind the scenes", especially when it comes to audio/video gear.


That was one of the fun projects that got alot of public notice at the time.


----------



## Richard King

IIP said:


> Great pics! Thanks for posting; they should be on a website somewhere (aside from here), so that folks interested in IMax could see them.


Try here: http://www.pbase.com/rking401/valleyfair


----------



## dave29

Awesome pics Richard!!!


----------



## machavez00

Richard King said:


>


it's crooked


----------



## Richard King

machavez00 said:


> it's crooked


Who's crooked?


----------



## Grentz

Very cool pictures Richard, I have never been to the one at Valleyfair, but have passed by it many times 

I love seeing behind the scenes!

Amazing the difference between that and the one at the Science Museum downtown which is very new (also an Omni vs. regular IMAX)...quite a difference in technology over the years!


----------



## machavez00

Richard King said:


> Who's crooked?


The screen, it looks a bit low on the right side.


----------



## dave29

Optical Illusion


----------



## Richard King

machavez00 said:


> The screen, it looks a bit low on the right side.


Nah, I used a level to install it. It's straight. I suspect it's because of the camera location that it looks that way.


----------



## Richard King

Grentz said:


> Very cool pictures Richard, I have never been to the one at Valleyfair, but have passed by it many times
> 
> I love seeing behind the scenes!
> 
> Amazing the difference between that and the one at the Science Museum downtown which is very new (also an Omni vs. regular IMAX)...quite a difference in technology over the years!


I have been to the Science Museum several times and enjoyed the shows there, but, it appears that they have moved to a new location since I visited. I guess the new place has a "convertable screen" that can be used as a dome or a flat screen. Sounds interesting to me. I'll have to visit the next time I head in that direction. If I recall correctly, the old science museum IMax screen actually predates the one at Valleyfair, but the old one was a fixed dome screen.


----------



## juniormaj

Richard King said:


> That was Valleyfair. I designed the system that they used when it was first built. I don't know if they have changed anything since back then. I believe it was the only IMax theater sound system designed out of IMax control up to that time. The IMax whigs liked it very much when they came out to check it out. I've got some pix of it around here somewhere. When I get some time I'll scan them and upload.


I went to that IMax back in the mid-80's. I don't remember what we saw, but I'm pretty sure it was my first time at an IMax. Maybe some kind of river rafting adventure, or at least that was part of it.


----------



## Richard King

The first film shown there was "To Fly" http://www.bigmoviezone.com/filmsearch/movies/index.html?uniq=72 A couple of people actually got sick in the place during the film. :barf: They say that this was partially due to the change in temperature going from a HOT Minnesota afternoon to a VERY air conditioned auditorium and the disorientation caused by the motion in the film.


----------



## Grentz

Richard King said:


> I have been to the Science Museum several times and enjoyed the shows there, but, it appears that they have moved to a new location since I visited. I guess the new place has a "convertable screen" that can be used as a dome or a flat screen. Sounds interesting to me. I'll have to visit the next time I head in that direction. If I recall correctly, the old science museum IMax screen actually predates the one at Valleyfair, but the old one was a fixed dome screen.


Yup, the new one is very neat, the omni dome comes down like a helmet visor over the audience (and covers the standard projection screen). Amazing to see.

They also have a nice intro that shows off some of the technology, and after or before the show you can of course go and see the projection room like most science museums do with their imax theaters.


----------



## BattleZone

Richard King said:


> The first film shown there was "To Fly" http://www.bigmoviezone.com/filmsearch/movies/index.html?uniq=72 A couple of people actually got sick in the place during the film. :barf: They say that this was partially due to the change in temperature going from a HOT Minnesota afternoon to a VERY air conditioned auditorium and the disorientation caused by the motion in the film.


"To Fly" was the first IMax I ever saw, and it was absolutely amazing. It was about 1980 at the then-Marriott's "Great America" theme park in Santa Clara, CA. At the time, it was the only IMax in California, and only 2nd or 3rd in the world.

I'd love to see it again sometime.


----------



## mutelight

CCarncross said:


> Those are mere babies compared to the Polk SDA SRS models from the late 80's, early 90's. At the time, some of the best speakers I had ever heard.


Yeah, I was going to mention the Polk SDAs.


----------



## Chris Blount

IIP said:


> "To Fly" was the first IMax I ever saw, and it was absolutely amazing. It was about 1980 at the then-Marriott's "Great America" theme park in Santa Clara, CA. At the time, it was the only IMax in California, and only 2nd or 3rd in the world.
> 
> I'd love to see it again sometime.


I was there too! We went to Marriot's Great America several times in the late 70's and early 80's. The IMax theater was great. It was free at the time with admission to the park.


----------

